# Anyone tried the .....



## TexasPacific (Jul 24, 2014)

Being new and seeing several layouts having a concrete roadbed I was wondering if anyone has tried the Hardy Board or Hardy Plank and cut them down to size and used them as their roadbed. It looks feasable to me. But, still to new to know the pros and cons of trying it. I was thing of using blocks/rocks for the base and gravel to fill in the cracks and crevices then install the Hardy Board/Plank on that. Then ballast. I thought the frost swells would not affect it as bad in EastTexas and it would provide a good foundation

TexasPacific


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm may be the only one using the hardi board siding as a roadbed surface...

It seems to be a problem for most..so depends on climate.

I'm very dry in AZ. Mine is installed on top of a hybrid ladder system using glue and screws...
I don't think I would just lay it on another solid surface.... I also use a primer called "Gripper", which is heavy bodied ...I brush paint it on all surfaces before use,...including cut edges to fit pieces together. Second..I layer it like bricks...overlapping joints..a 8" base and a 4" roadbed.
This makes it rather solid...I did not come to this overnite...rather conclusions and trials over time.

How will you attach it?

Dirk - DMS Ry.
I have a layout thread here also...


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I would think the Hardie board being on the ground would cause it to draw moisture up and cause the board to breakdown over time. Even on a rock and gravel bed versus dirt it will draw moisture with the heating and cooling of the day. It would be something to try depending on the climate you are in.
Personally I would use gravel fines or crushed granite as your roadbed. I use gravel fines and have very little problems. Do have to reapply some every year or so due to settling. My track is on a raised dirt bed so it settles a little every time we have big rains.
Steve


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got buildings that have been sitting on it for years and it is still fine. Might be something to explore. Longer strips could be different that squares and rectangles. Does not cost that much, try a few sections and see what happens.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Here in the northewst I have seen some scrap hardie plank that has been on the ground for not too long a time that kind of just fell apart from moisture.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I vaguely remember this being discussed some time ago and the final conclusion was that there seems to be different grades or products that goes by the name of "hardie" board... some stands up well to getting soaking wet and some does not.


----------



## TexasPacific (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. It's not something I'm set on. But, something I just thought of. I've built several houses using it without any problems. But, like someone stated it wasn't laying on the ground. I'm in East Texas. We get a bit more rain than other parts of the state. Enough so, that some of the rocks and trees have moss/litchen growing on them. Just trying to decide how to raise the height some. It may end up being ground level. Due to the fact of the grade of the land anad the cost of importing enough rock to raise all of it. Also, the ballast will have to be brought in from somewhere as well. But, that is still a ways away. As, I'm still cleaning up the area where the layout will go.

TexasPacific


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I am in New Mexico and built some switches on Hardy Board. After 5 years or so the board stared delaminating. The switches are still usable but the board is mostly gone. I have seen some concrete board at Home Depot that I am going to try using as a base for buildings. It is about 1/2 inch thick and looks like it has some reinforcing mesh in the surface. I says it can be used in wet locations.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

The mesh reinforced board may be "wonderboard" or a variant on that which is a "drywall" for wet areas such as showers. I have used it as small building bases with good success for 3 years or so. I have also used hardiboard, but not on the ground, for walls for industrial buildings where it has done well. Live in MD, rather damp and moist at times

Jerry


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I saw some of the 'concrete' type board that is meant for behind showers used, and after being flat on the ground supported on something, it went all 'soft' and sagged.
Now maybe all concrete boards are not the same, but as has been suggested, I would try a piece somewhere before committing to use it too much until sure that it will work the way you intend.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

David..funny that you described. .. exactly what I have seen from the same product. ..used under as a RR station base..attached to a untreated 2" x 4" wood frame...
It simply settled and sagged...
This was in AZ ...also..
The track of course was routed across this base...which was terrible to run trains over this point.
Often train cars would uncouple...

I think it has it's place..but those sheets are very heavy..and as such require a great deal of support structure below them...

Dirk


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I'll just stick to cinder block pavers, nothing seems to hurt them. I am planning to redo my tunnels to make them taller and put pavers on the bottom to lay the track on.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

There was a previous discussion regarding the use of cementitious board; perhaps it will be of use.

Backer- board discussion, Hardy Backer, etc....


----------

